# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Μωρό δεκαοχτουράκι

## estranged

Καλησπέρα,

Βρήκα στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας μου μωρό δεκαοχτουράκι (η ΑΝΙΜΑ με ενημέρωσε για το τι είναι καθώς κ για το ότι είναι πολύ μωρό ακόμα για να τραφεί μόνο του).

Μίλησα και με την ΑΝΙΜΑ κ με τη Δράση για τα άγρια ζώα (γιατί είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη).

Αφού το έβαλα σε χαρτόκουτο σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες τους και το έφερα πάνω στο σπίτι κ αφού έψαξα για τη φωλιά του - που δεν τη βρήκα, πιθανόν να είναι πίσω από κάποια ταμπέλα μαγαζιού ή κάτι παρεμφερές - το άφησα, με τις οδηγίες της Δράσης, σε μια γλάστρα στο μπαλκόνι μου μήπως το βρει η μάνα του. Αφού πέρασε κανά 2ωρο κ παραπάνω, κ έβγαλε αέρα κ κρύο κ ενήλικη δεκαοχτούρα δε φάνηκε, κ δε βρίσκω πια τη Δράση, η ΑΝΙΜΑ μου είπε να το ξαναβάλω στο χαρτόκουτο κ να το πάω σε ζεστό εσωτερικό χώρο, όπως κ έκανα.

Με ανησυχεί το πόσες ώρες έχει να φάει κ το πόσο ζέστη θέλει, γιατί ξέρω ότι θέλουν πολύ. Εγώ δεν έχω λάμπα ή κάτι άλλο, απλά το έβαλα σε ένα μέρος στο σπίτι.

Έχετε κάποια συμβουλή για τη ζέστη ή/και για σίτιση;

Δε μπορώ να σηκώσω φωτογραφίες ονλάιν αυτή τη στιγμή και δε βρήκα τρόπο να ανεβάσω φώτο κατευθείαν από το κινητό 

Κάθε συμβουλή καλοδεχούμενη, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Flifliki

Υπάρχει κρέμα για μωρά που δίνουν με σύριγγα στα πετσοπ . Δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ αλλά απ όσα έχω διαβάσει εδώ στο φόρουμ θέλει πολύ  προσοχή. Για ζέστη μήπως βοηθήσει λίγο  μια κουβερτούλα στον πάτο.

----------


## estranged

Ευχαριστω!

Δε χρειαστηκε τελικα. Ηταν ενταξει απο θερμοκρασια με τις λωριδες εφημεριδας που του βαλα στο κουτι. Οι γονεις του το ψαχνανε ακομα κοντα στο σημειο που το βρηκα. 
Οποτε το πρωι βρηκα τροπο κ βοηθεια να το βαλουμε καπου ψηλα κ προστατυεμενα κ ηρθε αμεσως η μανα του κ το ταισε.

----------


## amastro

Ότι καλύτερο. Μπράβο.

----------


## Flifliki

Τέλεια!! Πολύ χαίρομαι!!

----------


## vasiliki_sou

Καλησπέρα σας για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, σας γράφω εδώ αφού μου συμβαίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο και μένα!
Μόνο που εγώ δεν έχω εντοπίσει καμία φωλίτσα ακόμα ούτε κάποια μανούλα δεκαοχτούρα..
Έχω καταφέρει να το ταΐσω με χυλό βρώμης όπως με πληροφορήσανε από την Ανιμα, αλλά τρομοκρατήθηκα διαβάζοντας σε ένα άρθρο ότι κάποιος σε παρόμοια περίπτωση έχασε το πουλάκι του λόγω λάθους κατά το τάισμα. Ο τρόπος που το κάνω είναι με σύριγγα ανοίγοντας όμως με δυσκολία το ράμφος του αφού από μόνο του δεν το ανοίγει..
Κάποια συμβουλή να μην κάνω κανένα τραγικό λάθος;
Το έχω ταΐσει περίπου 2ml. Ηλικιακά μου φαίνεται αρκετά στιβαρό αφού είναι λίγο πριν πετάξει.. φτερουγίζει αλλά ακόμα δεν τα καταφέρνει..
Επίσης σε ποια θερμοκρασία πρέπει να κρατήσω τη φωλίτσα που του έχω κάνει;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για κάθε συμβουλή και απάντηση..

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ειδικός δεν είμαι αλλά πιστεύω μια καλή θερμοκρασία είναι γύρω στους 30 βαθμούς. Βέβαια λες πως είναι μεγάλο αν έχει φτερά και προσπαθεί να φτερουγισει. Άρα σε εσωτερικό χώρο θα είναι εντάξει. Ο χυμός βρώμης από μόνος του δεν νομίζω πως είναι περιεκτικός, και δεν έχει όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία. Λιωσε κρόκο αυγού μαζί με την βρώμη. Σημαντικό είναι να μην κάνεις λίγα μεγάλα ταισματα αλλά μικρά και σύντομα. Έχει φτερά του πουλί?

----------

